# Laptop can't find printer plugged into a USB port



## wtd (Oct 30, 2009)

I have two Toshiba Satellite laptop computers and one HP 6988 printer. I can plug the printer into the USB port of one and it works fine. When I try to plug it into the other laptop it seems the computer can't find it. I also have a Cannon 1600 printer and it works fine when plugged into either computer. I have tried everything I can think of to solve the problem but after two days of frustration I need some help. Does anyone have any idea what might be going on?


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

Do you have any error message or can you describe on how can you say it cannot find it? May I know what troubleshooting steps have you made to try to solve the problem?


----------



## wtd (Oct 30, 2009)

I have deleted the HP printer drivers and reinstalled them thinking that was the problem but the problem seems to be that the computer doesn't know the printer is connected. I noted when I checked the properties for the drivers that the Port lists the HP printer with Cannon printer making it look like selecting that printer when trying to print a test page but it doesn't. nd when I right click the HP print icon it doesn't show any properties. I have tried to print selecting the Cannon printer hoping it would print on the HP printer but still nothing happens. I also tried printing by selecting the HP printer and that doesn't work either but it seems the driver never really gets setup. 

When I try adding a new printer driver using the Control Panel it give me the option to select the proper HP printer but when it tries to setup the driver the computer just gets itself hung up and I have to kill the power to stop the installation from hanging up. When I reboot the computer, I have the driver icon showing but it has no properties. 


What makes no sense is the computer does not seem to know the printer is connected to it and I know its not a problem with the printer because my other Toshiba has no problem seeing it or printing with it.

A couple of times over the last two days the computer I'm trying to get going has recognized that new hardware was attached but when I tried to let it automatically install it it popped a message that said something about something being locked. Unfortunately I can't get it to consistently recognize that new hardware is attached so I can't recreate the error.


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

Please insert the installation disk. Open the disk, and look for a folder inside the disk name "UTIL" open that folder and open CCC, under CCC look for a filename Uninstall_L2.bat run that file and follow the instructions, after the uninstallation level 2 process, do not rerstart the computer, run the UninstallL3.bat the do the same steps. After the Level 3, restart the computer and install it again. Some files from the registry has not been deleted that making a conflict on the printer files so level 2 and level 3 uninstallation is needed for this issue.


----------



## wtd (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks for the help. I did as you suggested and it didn't make a bit of difference. When I plug the computer into the serial port, the compter still doesn't know its there. When I try to add the printer it can't find any plug and play devices plugged in and if I then go to the next page on the setup wizzard and tell it to install the printer to a USB port it seems to be trying to add it but when it gets to the end of the setup program it just sits there spinning its wheels and I have to shut the comuter down to kill it. After rebooting, the HP printer icon appears but there are still no properties associated with the icon and the printer is still not visible so virtually nothing has changed.


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

Can you see the printer from the device manager?


----------



## wtd (Oct 30, 2009)

I can't see it but I am not very familiar with the device manager. I can't see any printers on the computer with the problem or my other computer that works fine so the problem could be me not knowing how to find the printer in the Device Manager.


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

Please open device manager and look for the printer name under Universal Serial Bus. If you cannot see it from there, change usb ports or change the usb cable and examine the results. Let me know ASAP.


----------



## wtd (Oct 30, 2009)

YES! The printer now is showing up in the USB. I'm not sure why I didn't see it before.
I might mention I just tried to install a the HP printer and the Add Printer Wizard was unable to detect any new Plug and Play printers so nothing is different with that. If I try to reinstall the HP printer manually with the wizard it will just get itself hung up again.


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

In the device manager where you can see the printer, please right click and choose update driver.


----------



## wtd (Oct 30, 2009)

Wow!!!!! Amazing!!!!!! I can't believe the *problem is solved*. Your instructions worked like a charm. The Printer icon popped up in the Printers and Faxes window and I set it as the default printer and it actually worked. How about that. Your help was amazing and I really appreciate it. Thank you Soooo Much! Your support forum is fantastic and I"m certainly glad I found it.

Bill


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

You are most welcome mate. Please tag this thread as solved. Please let us know if you have any other concerns next time. See yha!


----------

